

NuGet is down, with not-so-good-looking reliability track record - anton_gogolev
http://status.nuget.org/?q=1

======
drewmate
I recognize that my experience is anecdotal, but I use NuGet frequently, and
this is the first time I've ever been affected by an outage. In fact, I didn't
even consider a service outage for a while. For the first couple of minutes, I
thought I must have typed the command incorrectly or that something else
wasn't working.

It's a bummer that this should ever happen, though, especially when it affects
people's work.

